# Wtb kayak around $500



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking to buy a kayak around $500 or so, anyone got one for sale?or no of a good new boat around that price range?


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

I would like a craigslist first. There is usually great deals on there. I have let go of a couple under $500 not to long ago, a Prowler 15 Angler Ed. and a LL Manta Ray 14. With that said, if you can't wait, Bass Pro sells the Ascend Kayak. I have a friend that swears that it is a good boat and he loves it. I have never paddled that one before. 

Also, you may have already done it, but hit up ARC and WRO. They may be preparing for the warm season, usually that means some kind of mad savings.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I paddled the Ascend, the center of gravity was to high for me, always felt tippy.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Check with kayak rental places.
Many of them restock, and will let used ones go at reduced prices.


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

bben looking around,aint found one yet.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/2830100510.html

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/2824305583.html

Dont know if it's worth the drive for you.


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

not a big fan of the mokens, and i caleedthe tarpon but it was sold, that was a pretty good deal, i had a tarpon 120 guys was gunna let me get for $400 this afternoon but he got offerd $500 so that fell thru, so now im back on the prowl lol


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

http://eastnc.craigslist.org/boa/2841350789.html


----------



## sharkman28 (Nov 25, 2007)

txed him he said it a 09 in pretty good condition, tld him to send some pics but aint had a reply yet


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Thats a sweet deel on the Heritage!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Jasonr find me a a sweet deel on a Ocean Kayak Prowler 13


----------

